#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 一刀(斧?!)殺千君

## 小黑貓

喝喝~~那是貓貓嗎?!!
是的XD~~喝喝喝~~好像想的太完美了-W-
而且那手力是怎回是阿!!怪力阿 XD~
~~話說...我快乾枯掉了~~因為呢~~快要畫不出像之前的好圖啦XD~
~好不多說~~先來看圖吧-W-


構圖大要：
一個獸默默的自我訓練.能練到什麼境界~就到那個境界.
埋頭苦幹~就只為那天的到來.～
武器～雖然高破壞力～但是重量過重.
這樣也好～在戰鬥中訓練自己也是一種訓練！
而目的地是未經正式認可的死鬥大會～
人山人海阿～殺起來～因該購爽快－　－＋


點我開圖吧

----------


## Ghostalker

優點很多說不過來了...直接拜XD

至於缺點，大概是我喜歡四肢較長的構圖？總之覺得四肢長點較好
至少，跟胳膊比起來，腿太短啦

----------


## SkyKain

喔喔~我喜歡的長槍~
怪力很棒啊~怪力才帥嘛
這個背景，是水壩？還是火葬場。？（轟）

----------


## Ghostalker

看起來是人頭攢動的運動場一類...

----------


## 巴薩查

BC太邪惡了!!
武器畫那麼帥做什麼(歐
那麼大根不會很重嗎lol

----------


## 戌天沃牙

怪力阿~~XDDD
跟阿犬一樣呢~~XDDD
拿那大大支的武器好帥喔~~!!
恩....沃式誇獎法:
你好變態阿XDDD
(PS:這是誇獎不是罵人喔XD)

----------


## Q果凍

好酷

好長

好重..........

誰要接??

----------


## 蝕狼

那這樣無雙系列不就很適合大大去完了XD？

勇闖千軍，橫掃萬馬，這種場景殺起快感十足阿！！！

不過大大的描繪能力真的很棒！！
話說大大是壓力繁重阿XD？
所以才想發洩一下＝口＝？

----------


## Red.K熾仔

不知道為何，這張圖讓我想到
九把刀小說-狼嚎裡面 海門 這個角色

話說有些事情是磨練也很難練出來的
只能說....靠機緣了

第一眼看的時候還以為是在切超大型的蛋糕(?)

----------


## Ghostalker

B.Cat大看這裏~~~~ 驚喜！XD
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=223151

希望能喜歡~><

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:Ghostalker大
不要拜啦>"<~如果真的很好的話就給餅乾吧XD~
四支較長阿~這點是再第一個構想啦~只是最後還是決定畫這樣^^
1.想試試這樣的畫風
2.想凸顯怪力與武器XD~
不過大大給的驚喜...實在是...實在是太讚啦~這是貓貓我第一次被贈圖耶XD~
感覺超級~高興XD~
謝謝啦~

TO:SkyKain大大
正式說起來是比武的地方啦~
其實是屠殺場!

TO:巴查
嘿嘿~現在才發現就太晚啦XD~
貓貓是邪惡的- -+++~
喝喝~說不定那把武器跟騙人布的鐵鎚是一樣的道理喔XD~

TO:沃犬大
喵嘎?阿犬??~~
阿!?變態- -""雖然貓貓被別人說心理變態(PS:不是顏色上的
但是沒有因為畫圖而被稱為變態~"~
不過沃犬大都說了- -+~那貓貓就把這"變態"叼走啦 XD

TO :Mad: o幼狼ox大
很酷嘛0W0~~謝謝啦XD~
武器就是要巨大~才有氣勢阿 XD~
誰要接??接什麼??

TO:蝕狼大
無雙!!哈哈哈~那種橫掃千軍的感覺~真的超讚阿~
整個就只有爽自能形容- -+++
先卸卸大大的稱讚^^
壓力阿~喝喝~只要每天一張開眼睛~壓力就來了
面對一堆不喜歡的事物~還要裝的很開心~(嘆~
導致我的"畫道"偏離走向...現在畫畫竟然是為了紓解壓力~"~
想到這.就覺得貓貓我很悲哀....

TO:翠羽牙大
阿?機緣??什麼阿0.0??
喝喝~切蛋糕阿~~那這把切蛋糕阿- -+
喝喝喝~好建議阿XD

----------


## 風邪狼

好帥氣啊~~
大大果然很厲害~~
那個動作超帥的~~

----------

